# Lazy Basset Hound Moments



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

This just amused me SO much. I came in and found my lazy, lazy basset hound, Lois, sitting down to eat her food. She's probably thinking, "Why would I stand to eat when I can sit or lie down?" considering this is her normal attitude toward everything in life.  


Some other lazy basset hound moments:








Anyone else have funny/cute pictures of their sleeping animals? I wish I could get a pic of my sleepy rat, but I swear she never sleeps! o.o


----------

